# Inboard Gas Ski Boat for Belize Tarpon



## cdre (Jul 10, 2010)

So I have a place on the Belize river about 6 miles from sea. We do alot of trolling in the river for tarpon and snook, and after reading about the advantages of inboard gas boats, I got to thinking about how I could put together a trolling boat on the cheap. Trolling motors on a bayboat just wouldn't have the stamina to run the river for long, so I came up with this...

A modified older inboard ski boat (19-22') with the typical gas engine would fit the bill. They make great use of interior space (other than the giant engine in the middle) and I don't need a deep V or extremely high freeboard as I woud be using it in the river or in coastal areas protected by the barrier reef.

Mods would include cutting out the covered bow and dash, removing seats, reinforcing the bow, building casting platform forward, relocating fuel tank from stern to mid-ships bilge, and building a console over the engine housing. Fiberglass and non-skid the floor, and if the water level allows, install some self-bailing scuppers.

Concerns - Will the underwater engine exhaust defeat the purpose? I see the shamrocks typically exhasut underwater, so I have to guess this won't be an issue... although I can't see why this exhaust is "better than" that from an outboard... maybe someone can help me out with that one.

Also, with the prop hanging down so low, I'd likly look to adjust engine mounts and build a tunnel to tuck the prop a little more and then build a skeg or other guard to protect the prop.

Any thoughts on this concept? Does it make enough of a difference to be worth the effort?

Example ski boat below:


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

That's a lot of work to modify a boat. My suggestion is look for an old Shamrock, throw out the engine and rebuild her from the keel up on the mechanical end. You're sinking a lot into modifying a hull when you can get something that doesn't need so much modification and can concentrated on upgrading the mechanical aspects of it so you have a trouble free boat.


----------



## jared_simonetti (Jul 17, 2006)

Put some rod holders on and ride out, I would for sure fish out of that thing. It's not the boat that catches the fish.


----------



## cdre (Jul 10, 2010)

Yeah, my thought is to fish it the way it comes first, and if it looks like it makes a difference, then make mods to make it more fishable...

I guess the real question, is whether or not inboard gas (with an underwater exhaust) is indeed better than an outboard...


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

I was driving behind one of those yesterday thinking the same things you are. The biggest problem I see, is that you ARE going to want/need to go through some choppy water one day. I would make sure to have a few good bilge pumps on the boat if you can't make her self bailing. 

Your on the right track with the inboard. She'll raise fish.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

cdre said:


> I guess the real question, is whether or not inboard gas (with an underwater exhaust) is indeed better than an outboard...


yes!


----------



## cdre (Jul 10, 2010)

I read the tactics articles and whatnot, but I still don't quite understand why the exhaust from this boat (still underwater) would be less offensive to tarpon than that of an outboard.... I'm not a disbeliever, but being a natural cynic, I have to try to understand the logic behind it... Should I just press the "I believe" button, or can anyone shed some light on this concept?


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

No BS.... I was a skeptic too. Couple years ago we were out in our shamrock and came up on some grey hounding tarpon. Now I know its not right to go chasing those grey hounding fish, but there was nobody around and the fish would not stop. So we shot-gunned out in front of them and put out the lines. We were cruising about 6 knots just to keep up with our baits almost skipping out of the water. We caught one tarpon out of the first school, put 2 in the air and had two more hits. We caught another out of the next school going 6 knots and had 2 more hits right off the swim deck. You could see them hitting the trolling lines a few feet behind the boat. They were following the boat! ... No BS. 

PS: don't ever chase grey hounding tarpon when other boats are around... thats BS!


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

cdre said:


> I read the tactics articles and whatnot, but I still don't quite understand why the exhaust from this boat (still underwater) would be less offensive to tarpon than that of an outboard.... I'm not a disbeliever, but being a natural cynic, I have to try to understand the logic behind it... Should I just press the "I believe" button, or can anyone shed some light on this concept?


It is because you are listening to the sound above the water - try putting both in idle, in gear and get in the water and listen... then you'll understand. Trolling motors with outboards work well too but there is the always present power drain. Your just going to have to take my 20+/- years of experience on this one.


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

CDRE,

I have a Shamrock with a two year old engine that could be bought. It is a great fishing platform. Not so good on getting there. It is the biggest 22' boat in the world and take rough water very well.

Could be named Paint Drying. With the keel which protects the prop nicely, you can go about 22 mph before she getst squirlley and it shears like no boat I have been in.

The thought of a calm water fishing place with boat that will go 40 - 50 mph is exciting.

TarponChaser


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

Tarponchaser said:


> The thought of a calm water fishing place with boat that will go 40 - 50 mph is exciting.
> 
> TarponChaser


40-50 mph.... You could fish Tampico during the Galveston tournament with that boat!


----------



## lotsofline (Feb 19, 2008)

With all the mod you are going to make why not buy a Aluminum Hull (the best and easy to build supports and best for salt water also easy to mod) or Fiberglass Hull and build it the way you want. Got to be plenty around Galveston after ike just sitting. Just my two cents.


----------



## cdre (Jul 10, 2010)

Could buy a hull, but I like the idea of having a relatively operable boat that I can run for a while to determine benefits before making more dramatic mods for fishability...

Based on feedback, I'll likely pursue this route down the road. Thanks


----------

